# Flies in the house



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We are getting loads in the bedroom and I can't work out where they are coming from. We live up on the moors and there are lots outside obviously.


I have blocked all gaps I can see around the old sash windows etc.


There are quite a few in the loft too I have just noticed. I have been up there and I can't smell/see any dead rodents etc.


They could have been coming up through the old cavity walls as there was a gap at the top when in the loft. I have now blocked this off with sheeps wool insulation.


Anybody any ideas? Any natural sprays I can use/make up etc, I don't like chemicals.


Paul.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

coppo said:


> We are getting loads in the bedroom and I can't work out where they are coming from. We live up on the moors and there are lots outside obviously.
> 
> I have blocked all gaps I can see around the old sash windows etc.
> 
> ...


Paul we have the same problem, we noticed loads of em last autumn turns out they are cluster flies coming in for the winter.They are probably ready to come out again in your case.We had loads of them around our windows which alerted me to it ,they come in from the fields next to us.In your case they will probably come back in the house in the autumn.We bought some smoke bombs and spray online,when i set the bombs off in our loft when i came home later on there were literally thousands of them on the drive that had legged it from the loft.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Dave.


I have just heard someone from pest control speaking on Jeremy Vine radio show saying to get one of those electronic zappy things with the blue light that you see in chip shops, stick it in the loft and empty it every week.


Do cluster flies look like normal house flies?


Paul.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

coppo said:


> Thanks Dave.
> 
> I have just heard someone from pest control speaking on Jeremy Vine radio show saying to get one of those electronic zappy things with the blue light that you see in chip shops, stick it in the loft and empty it every week.
> 
> ...


Yes Paul they do,if you read up on cluster flies it tells you that infestations need to be dealt with.There are lots of products you can buy just google cluster flies,they live in the fields during summer and come back in when it gets colder.I couldn't believe how many came out of our loft,there were also lots of them in the rebates of our windows.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes, they are cluster flies. They live in the loft, breed and make their way into the house in their hundreds. We used to lie in bed and hear them buzzing through the ceiling. We tried to deal with them ourselves to no avail and had to call out our local government pest department who dealt with them free of charge.

I have to tell you that it took three years to get clear of them for good.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

coppo said:


> Thanks Dave.
> 
> I have just heard someone from pest control speaking on Jeremy Vine radio show saying to get one of those electronic zappy things with the blue light that you see in chip shops, stick it in the loft and empty it every week.
> 
> ...


Make sure you empty it every week though - a whole wing of the Crathorne Hall Hotel to the South of Yarm was badly damaged by fire last year. They didn't empty their fly zapper in the lofts every week!

Colin


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Not in the house but we got loads on some of the plants in the front garden

I blame the EU open door immigration policy . . these flies come over here by the millions


----------

